# Back after 7 years



## jujusflo1986

Hi,:hi:
I so glad to be back after so many years. Last time I was here I started in the TTC groups and graduated through the trimester groups after getting a BFP. Took me 15 months to get a BFP on 3 cycles of clomid. 
This year got a loss early in April at 6 weeks, and now...fingers crossed this one sticks...
Sorry I've forgotten most of the abbreviations, since its been 7 years.
Hoping to make some friends.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome back and congratulations on your new pregnancy!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## WendyJ90

Welcome back! \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back <3

Could you pop me a PM regarding your old account... you are permitted to one account only active or inactive so if you need hep retreiving your old account I can help.

<3


----------



## Bird5

I have a question ... please dont judge but around the time i got conceived , i had 2 different partners ... i would like yall opinion on who could best be the father ... so my period was Oct 1-5 , i had sex with guy #1 13th,14th,15th i had sex with guy #2 after 12am on the 15th so might as well say the 16th , is there any chance guy #2 could be the father?


----------



## jujusflo1986

Wobbles said:


> Welcome back <3
> 
> Could you pop me a PM regarding your old account... you are permitted to one account only active or inactive so if you need hep retreiving your old account I can help.
> 
> <3

Hello woobles, 
Im only using this account as I cannot remember the details of my old one. After I conceived with the hustle of being a first time mum, I totally didnt have time to be online after sometimes, and I havent used it for like 6 years. 
I tried to re-use the group in Feb when I found out I was pregnant, but couldnt as I didnt remember the old info. Gave up after the miscarriage. 
Now I thought it would be better to create a new one. 
Please advice if that is ok, as I dont know.


----------



## Crazyk

Dear, Who’s ended up being the father?


----------

